# Strafanzeige



## Rahmat (16 Juli 2002)

Hi Leute,

möchte hier mal von einer positiven Erfahrung schreiben:

Es war einmal vor langer Zeit, da war ich in Internetangelegenheiten sehr unerfahren und hatte  "negative Erfahrungen" mit einem dialer ...

Zivilrechtlich war die Sache sehr schwierig, da die Beweislast bei mir lag.
Ich habe zu dieser Zeit etwas Geld verloren und viel Erfahrung gewonnen.
Das Geld habe ich in den Wind geschossen.   :bigcry: 

Aber jetzt kommt es: Ich habe diese ominöse Seite des öfteren besucht (den nicht kostenpflichtigen Teil) und irgendwann war es mir zu blöd und ich habe Strafanzeige gestellt.

Die Seite ist irgendwann aus dem Internet verschwunden und heute wurde ich von der Polizei zu einer schriftlichen Zeugenaussage aufgefordert, wegen einer Sammelklage. D.h. die Polizei oder die Staatsanwaltschaft hat von sich aus mehrere Klagen zusammengefaßt, so nach dem Motto von F.J.S.: getrennt marschieren, gemeinsam schlagen.

Klar von einer Strafanzeige bekommt man seinen Schaden nicht ersetzt, aber sie ist im Kampf gegen die Dialer-Mafia erste Sahne:

Hier die Unterschiede zum Zivilrecht:
1.) Ihr könnt klagen, ohne dass Euch persönlich ein Schaden entstanden ist, oder Ihr auch nur irgendwie tangiert seid. Ihr seht einfach: Das sieht nach einer Straftat aus -> Klagen!
Ob es dann auch wirklich eine Straftat ist, kann Euch egal sein, es entsteht Euch in keinem Fall ein Schaden. Ihr müßt keine Juristen sein. Das machen andere für Euch.
2.) Euch entstehen keinerlei Kosten (Anwalt ...)
3.) Handelt es sich um eine Straftat muß die Polizei und die Staatsanwaltschaft dem nachgehen.
Aber wichtig: Achtet darauf, dass die Anzeige auch wirklich schriftlich aufgenommen wird. Laßt Euch ein Aktenzeichen geben und geht der Sache weiter nach, damit nichts verschütt geht.
4.) Nix Vergleich: Straftat oder nicht, dazwischen gibt es nichts.
d.h. man kann eine Strafanzeige im Gegensatz zur Zivilklage auch nicht zurückziehen.
5.) Ihr müßt persönlich auch nicht so viel Energie investieren.
6.) *Ganz wichtig !!!!* Beim Zivilrecht seid Ihr eine Partei. Im Strafrecht seid Ihr Zeugen, habt aus Eueren Aussagen keinen Vorteil und Euere Aussagen haben somit ein viel höheres Gewicht !

Gesetzes Mühlen mahlen langsam.
Wendet Euch daher gleich an die richtige Polizeidienststelle.
Wenn Ihr betrogen wurdet, kann es die in Euerem Wohnort sein.
Ihr könnt aber auch bei der Denic www.denic.de nachforschen oder über die entsprechende 0190-Verbindung recherchieren.
Macht was Ihr selber könnt selber. Das ist immer noch am schnellsten!
Übergebt den Rest der Polizei.

Also, laßt uns anzeigen !!!
Überschwemmt die Polizeistationen und Gerichte.
Revolution !! :bang:  :bang: 

Rahmat

Ufff

P.S.:
Vielleicht könnte man diesen thread immer oben halten, auch wenn irgendwann keine weiteren postings mehr kommen, nicht um meinem Ego zu schmeicheln, sondern als permanente Kampfansage!

P.P.S.

Uschi kommt gerade zur Türe herein:
Ron Sommer :bandit  :devil:  ist zurückgetreten. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2002)

hi Rahmat,

ein kleiner zusätzlicher  Hinweis um die Position als Zeuge in  einem Strafverfahren von Anfang an festzulegen:

Man erstattet nicht selber Anzeige,  sondern geht zu einer Polizeidienststelle und bittet den folgenden Tatbestand (z. B Dialerangriff) zu 
Protokoll zu nehmen und eine rechtliche Würdigung vornehmen zu lassen
Der Trick dabei ist, daß man
 dabei selber von vorherein außen vor ist und die Staatsanwaltschaft sich drum kümmern muß. 
(Dieser Ratschlag stammt von einem Fachmann   ) 

Was deine Freude über Ronnie´s Rücktritt betrifft , glaubst du allen Ernstes , daß einer der in Frage kommenden
 "Kandidaten" auch nur einen Deut besser ist? 
 :evil:


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Man erstattet nicht selber Anzeige,  sondern geht zu einer Polizeidienststelle und bittet den folgenden Tatbestand (z. B Dialerangriff) zu Protokoll zu nehmen und eine rechtliche Würdigung vornehmen zu lassen. Der Trick dabei ist, daß man  dabei selber von vorherein außen vor ist und die Staatsanwaltschaft sich drum kümmern muß.
> (Dieser Ratschlag stammt von einem Fachmann   )


Wenn Du mir noch sagst, was das bringen soll...


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2002)

@Heiko
frag den Fachmann (Staatsanwalt) 
ich bin auch nur Laie !


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juli 2002)

Hi Technofreak,
zu Ronnie:

habe erst mal die Meldung vernommen und mich gefreut.
Finde es einfach nicht o.k., dass tierische Probleme da sind, Telekomaktionäre vera... werden, die Kunden über den Tisch gezogen werden (dialer...), irrsinnige Schulden da sind,  und sich die Herrn Sommer & co. dazu selber gratulieren und sich selber utopische Gehälter festsetzen und kassieren.
Besser wirds wahrscheinlich nicht (der neue hat ja schon beim Start Ermittlungsverfahren laufen :evil: , so ein Schmarrn).
Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass es ähnlich wie bei Esser und Mannesmann ist: Trotz Verlusten wird für die Herren mehr als ausreichend gesorgt sein.
Vielleicht geht mir auch einfach nur das smarte Dauergrinsen auf den Geist.
Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (17 Juli 2002)

Hi,

...muss nun auch noch meinen Beitrag abliefern: 

Die Strafanzeige, wie von Rahmat beschrieben, ist ein Weg.
(... ich glaub, es war "BigBen", der in einem anderen Thread völlig schräg darauf abgefahren ist....  8) ...sorry, Heiko, I remember: Don't feed the trolls...)
Ein anderer Weg ist, den User permanent aufzufordern, die 0190er-900er sperren zu lassen. Der IVNM hat ja in seinem letzten Statement geradezu darum gebeten! Das provoziert mich persönlich eine verschärfte Kampagne dieser Art einzuleiten...ein Erfolg wäre verheerend für die Dialerbranche.
Letztendlich ist es auch egal, ob es dabei "seriöse" Dialer vom Markt hauen würde, für "big titts" bleiben ja noch andere Payment-Varianten...
und die Billig-TK-Anbieter könnten mit der RegTp neue Pfade aushandeln.
Also Sperren und Anzeigen. Alternativ fällt mir nur noch resignieren, Antisoftwareherstellen oder überlaufen ein...hey, Rahmat: *schamhaftflugtickethintermrückenversteck*
*vielleichtaufdomreptreffundfragwievielhastduindreimonatengemacht*


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juli 2002)

*dialerfuckermalsehen*


----------



## technofreak (17 Juli 2002)

hi an alle in dieser Runde,

was die irsinnigen Gehälter betrifft, der Leitartikel im Spiegel Nr. 28
"Der Raubtierkapitalismus" bietet da eine wunderschöne Gutenachtgeschichte!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Aber wir sind ja in Deutschland (oder doch schon? ) noch nicht auf dem Stand von USA. Da gibts ne winzig kleine Grafik,
 die den Vergleich Normalgehalt zu Vorstandsgehalt zeigt . Ich hab nicht mehr die ganz genauen Zahlen,
 aber 1998 = 40fach und 2000 = 800 fach . Wie´s heute aussieht , wer weiß ? Wenn man dann auch noch
 hört , daß US-Präsident und Vize sich wohl auch ihre Scheiben abgeschnitten haben, was regen
 wir uns hier über so ein paar harmlose 0190 auf! Daß übrigens die Frau von dem Typ der in Rheinland-Pfalz 
den Milliardenbetrug mit den Horizontalbohrmaschinen hingelegt hat, vom Insolvenzverwalter 20Mio Euro
 als kleine Abfindung zugesprochen bekommen hat , läßt einem doch das Herz warm werden. 

Da sind doch die 0190 geradezu bescheiden mit ein paar Hunderten oder Tausendern.
 Na ja es läppert sich natürlich schon was zusammen, wenn man das ein paar Monate durchhält! 

Im übrigen finde ich das Wort Raubtierkapitalismus noch viel zu zahm!

"Vampirkapitalismus"  Das isses !


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Daß übrigens die Frau von dem Typ der in Rheinland-Pfalz den Milliardenbetrug mit den Horizontalbohrmaschinen hingelegt hat, vom Insolvenzverwalter 20Mio Euro als kleine Abfindung zugesprochen bekommen hat , läßt einem doch das Herz warm werden.


Aber die Nummer von dem "Manni" hatte was. Ich hab ja fast Mitleid mit dem Menschen. Da haben sich - analog der "Peanuts-Geschichte" - einige große Herren und Damen ganz brutal über den Tisch ziehen lassen. Und warum?
Wieder mal die alte Indianerweisheit: "Wenn der weiße Mann Dollarzeichen in den Augen hat, schaltet er das Hirn aus". Das stimmt nicht nur für Otto Normalverbraucher, dem man seinen ersparten 5000 Euro mit gigantomanischen Renditeversprechen oder sinnfreien Versicherungen gegen Kontinenzverlust aus der Tasche zieht, sondern leider umso mehr für die Finanzspezialisten, die das Geld des kleinen Mannes verwalten und als Nüsse aus dem Fenster werfen.
Es lebe der Sparstrumpf.
Geht aber auch nicht, wegen der Wohnungseinbrüche...


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> frag den Fachmann (Staatsanwalt)
> ich bin auch nur Laie !


Ist aber eigentlich Blödsinn. Man sollte eigentlich nur drauf achten, dass man Anzeige aufgrund eines "Verdachts" erstellt, da man dann nur wegen "Vortäuschen einer Straftat" oder "Falscher Verdächtigung" belangt werden kann, wenn man nachweislich wußte dass keine Straftat vorliegt. Und das ist faktisch nicht beweisbar. Insofern gehen einem die Gegenanzeigen der feinen Herrn weit am A. vorbei.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,......)
> =========================
> 
> Hallo Rahmat, Du bist ne Wucht und ich und viele andere loben Dich
> ...


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2002)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr (jüdischer Abstammung !)


Was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juli 2002)

Hi,

wenn ich in der Öffentlichkeit etwas behaupte, was ich nicht beweisen kann, so kann man mich wegen übler Nachrede usw. drankriegen.

Das gleiche gilt aber, wenn ich sowohl die Polizei als auch meinen Rechtsanwalt richtig verstanden habe, nicht für Zeugenaussagen.

Beispiel:
In der Bildzeitung steht groß: Ich habe Minister XYZ aus dem Kinderpuff in Thailand kommen sehen.
Da müssen Beweise her. Klar. Sonst werde ich (zu recht) verknackt.
Sage ich das gleiche aber als Zeuge aus, so kann ich doch nicht auch noch verpflichtet sein dies (z.B. mit Fotos) zu beweisen. Kann ja auch nicht sein. Denn dann dürfte ja kein Zeuge  jemals irgendetwas aussagen können ohne dafür verklagt zu werden. Das würde ja das ganze Rechtssystem zu Fall bringen.
Und wie die Sache dann rechtlich zu würdigen ist, ist dann ja nicht meine Sache sondern Sache der Justiz. Man kann doch von mir nicht erwarten, dass ich Jurist bin und darüberhinaus den Ausgang einese Verfahrens vorhersagen kann, bevor ich überhaupt eine Aussage mache.
In diesem Sinne schließe ich mich Heiko an.
Einfach integer bleiben und sagen was man gesehen/gehört hat.
Bei dialern die URL's weitergeben. Fertig.
Den Rest machen Andere !!
Dies ist ja gerade der Vorteil einer Strafanzeige.
Anders sieht es nur aus, wenn ich wie Heiko schon sagt, wissentlich etwas falsches aussage (um z.B. jemanden zu schützen oder zu schaden).

Ich kenne hier ein konkretes Beispiel, wo jemand verknackt wurde wegen Freiheitsberaubung. Die betreffende Person (die ich sogar persönlich kenne) war an einem Bruch beteiligt und hat dann in einer Falschaussage jemand anderes belastet, um sich selber zu entlasten, der dann in den Knast mußte. Der ganze Schwindel flog auf.
Aber das sind dann ganz andere Voraussetzungen.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juli 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Elfriede schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dito, vor allem das "!" ?
Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich in der Öffentlichkeit etwas behaupte, was ich nicht beweisen kann, so kann man mich wegen übler Nachrede usw. drankriegen.
> Das gleiche gilt aber, wenn ich sowohl die Polizei als auch meinen Rechtsanwalt richtig verstanden habe, nicht für Zeugenaussagen.


Das ist jetzt nunmal garnicht richtig. Ein Zeuge hat Wahrheitspflicht. Er muß also die Wahrheit sagen. Auch ein Zeuge, der nicht ggfs. seine Aussagen belegen kann, kann belangt werden, wenn ihm bewiesen wird, dass er falsch ausgesagt hat. Auch für Zeugen gilt der § 186 StGB (Üble Nachrede). Nur geht man bei einem Zeuge davon aus, dass er kein echtes Interesse daran hat, etwas Falsches auszusagen.


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juli 2002)

Hi Heiko,

" ... wenn ihm bewiesen wird, dass er falsch ausgesagt hat". *Das* ist der Unterschied. Schreibe ich was in die Zeitung, so muß ich es beweisen können. Sage ich etwas aus, steht die Aussage für sich und mir muß dann gegebenenfalls Böswilligkeit unterstellt werden, so wie in meinem (realen) Beispiel mit der Freiheitsberaubung.
Das ich die Wahrheit sagen muß, ist völlig klar. Und wenn ich lüge, dass sich die Balken biegen werde ich mit Recht verknackt.
Die Frage ist doch nur, ob ich verknackt werden kann, wenn ich mich irre oder sich der Sachverhalt im Endeffekt anders darstellt, als ich ihn sehe. D.h. gehe ich ein unkalkulierbares Risiko ein, wenn ich vor Gericht überhaupt etwas aussage, wenn ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen aussage. Und das glaube ich nicht. Im Gegensatz dazu, wenn ich sowas in die Zeitung schreibe.

Sehr interessant sind hier z.B. auch Tatsachen der Gehirnvorschung.
Das Gehirn bekommt immer nur Informationsfragmente und versucht diese dann in ein stimmiges Gesamtbild zu integrieren. Je größer die Lücken, umso mehr "Phantasie".
Das macht *jeder* Mensch. Und das macht Gerichtsverhandlungen schwierig.
Bestes Beispiel: Eine vergewaltigte Frau hat (belegt) ihren Vergewaltiger falsch identifiziert. Sie war sich 100% sicher und hat sogar den echten Täter entlastet. Der falsche kame etliche Jahre in den Knast. Später wurde der Irrtum (ich glaube gentechnisch) aufgeklärt. Sowohl der falsche Täter, als auch die Frau sind für ihr ganzes Leben mit dieser Geschichte belastet.
Muß jetzt die Frau verknackt werden?
Und das meinte ich, wenn jemand nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen aussagt, dürfte ihm daraus "normalerweise" kein Schaden entstehen.
D.h. Ich brauche vor einer Anzeige oder Zeugenaussage keine Angst haben, wenn ich integer bin.

Und da sehe ich auch einen Unterschied zum Zivilrecht: Dort laufe ich immer Gefahr, einen Prozeß, viel Geld Zeit und Energie zu verlieren, auch wenn ich absolut integer bin.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> " ... wenn ihm bewiesen wird, dass er falsch ausgesagt hat". *Das* ist der Unterschied. Schreibe ich was in die Zeitung, so muß ich es beweisen können. Sage ich etwas aus, steht die Aussage für sich und mir muß dann gegebenenfalls Böswilligkeit unterstellt werden, so wie in meinem (realen) Beispiel mit der Freiheitsberaubung.


Die Grundfrage ist die nach der Glaubwürdigkeit. Wenn die unbescholtene Hausfrau als Zeugin vor Gericht steht und der mehrfach verurteilten Schniedelschwinger (aka Exhibitionisten) des Schniedel-Schwingens bezichtigt und dieser abstreitet, so wird der Richter wohl eher der Frau glauben obwohl auch der Angeklagte grundsätzlich eine Wahrheitspflicht hat. Er hat nur den Vorteil, dass er nix aussagen muß, während der "normale" Zeuge diese Möglichkeit nicht hat.
Letztendlich hat der Richter die freie Beweiswürdigung. Und da ist es grundsätzlich egal, ob Du Prozessbeteiligter oder Zeuge bist.


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juli 2002)

Hi Heiko,

die Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit ist der eine, sehr wichtige Punkt.

der andere ist aber doch der: was ist wenn sich der Sachverhalt etwas anders darstellt, als es der Zeuge gesehen hat. Und davon muß jeder, der eine Zeugenaussage macht ausgehen, wenn er ehrlich zu sich selber ist. Niemand (außer dem Papst ?  ?) ist unfehlbar, auch kein Zeuge.
Was hat das für den Zeugen für Konsequenzen?
Kann ich auf gut deutsch 20 Jahre in den Knast geschickt werden, oder 500 Mio. € Schadensersatz zahlen müssen, wenn ich z.B. in einem Pharma-Skandal gegen eine Firma aussage und die Rechtsabteilung dieser Firma in meiner Zeugenaussage irgendeine noch so spitzfindige Ungereimtheit findet Und das glaube ich nicht, den dann dürfte kein Mensch vor Gericht irgendetwas aussagen.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> der andere ist aber doch der: was ist wenn sich der Sachverhalt etwas anders darstellt, als es der Zeuge gesehen hat. Und davon muß jeder, der eine Zeugenaussage macht ausgehen, wenn er ehrlich zu sich selber ist. Niemand (außer dem Papst ?  ?) ist unfehlbar, auch kein Zeuge.
> Was hat das für den Zeugen für Konsequenzen?


Der Kreis schließt sich wieder. Wenn der Richter Dir glaubt, dass Du das in Deinem besten Wissen und unter voller Überzeugung so ausgesagt hast, wird Dir keiner was tun. Irre sind schließlich menschlich (oder so...)


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juli 2002)

o.k.


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Juli 2002)

Correctemente! Denn beweispflichtig ist die Klage erhebende Partei, in diesem Fall eben die Staatsanwaltschaft.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juli 2002)

Hi Frank,

genau Du hast recht. Ich gebe den Hinweis, den Beweis muß ich nicht bringen. Das ist Aufgabe der Staatsanwaltschaft.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2002)

*Rahmat*

Elfriede schrieb: 

Der Herr (jüdischer Abstammung !)  Sommer

Rahmats Antwort:

Was soll uns das sagen?
_________________

Antwort darauf: 
ich bin deutscher Abstammung,
 mein Schwiegersohn ist polnischer Abstammung
meine Schwiegertochter ist indianischer Abstammung 
Mein Mann ist arabischer Abstammung 
und der Herr Dr. Sommer ist eben halt jüdischer Abstammung.
Alle sollen auf ihre Abstammung stolz sein!

Sie wollen doch nicht mit Ihrer spitzen Frage das Wort "jüdisch"
diskriminieren!?

Elfriede
 :bussi:


----------



## Rahmat (20 Juli 2002)

Hi,

[email protected] ist wohl Dein Mann, arabischer Abstammung, dachte ich mir fast schon, bei dem Namen  .
Der Rest hört sich noch haarsträubender an.

Die Frage "Was soll uns das sagen?" stammte übrigens nicht von mir, sondern von Heiko und sie war nicht spitz, sondern nur eine Frage und beantwortet ist sie immer noch nicht.

Meine Frage bezog sich dann auf das "!", was ich ehrlichgesagt immer noch nicht verstehe. Aber das erklärst Du mir sicher gerne (ist nämlich auch noch nicht beantwortet).

Wie man ein Wort diskriminieren kann ist mir ehrlichgesagt auch ein Rätsel, vor allem, da ich ja nach dem "!" gefragt habe und nicht nach dem Wort "jüdisch".
Ich glaube ich war mal in Südafrika zu Apartheitszeiten auf einer Toilette. Da stand dann "Nur für Tunwörter" bzw. "Nur für Hauptwörter" (falls das Wort die Bezeichnung Verb bzw. Substantiv nicht kennen sollte)   .

Übrigens, Du brauchst mich nicht siezen, ich sieze Dich auch nicht.

Mit dem Stolz ist das so eine Sache, jeder sollte seine Geschichte in Ehren halten und weitergeben, wenn er will. Aus Stolz sind meiner Erfahrung nach meist nur Kriege entstanden, auf dem Schlachtfeld oder nach einem Fußballspiel.
Ich persönlich bin lieber ein bißchen weniger stolz, trinke ein Weißbier und genieße den Tag.

Tu Dir selber nen Gefallen und gib zu, dass Du Mist gepostet hast und fertig ist der Lack.
Mach Dich halt nicht lächerlicher, als es eh schon ist.

mfg
 Rahmat 

P.S. Nach dem Schmatz von Dir, würde mich jetzt aber doch heftig interessieren, ob ich von einer Elfriede oder einem Harald geküßt worden bin. Hat sich für mich eher nach einem Harald angefühlt. :-?


----------



## Heiko (21 Juli 2002)

*Re: Rahmat*



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> _Viel Blödsinn..._


Ich halte nur die Abstammung in diesem Zusammenhang für maximal so relevant wie die Farbe der Unterhose des Hausmeisters der Konzernzentrale. Was soll also dieser "Hinweis" sein außer sinnlos?


----------



## Rahmat (21 Juli 2002)

Hi Heiko,

sowieso klar, aber die Argumentation ist dann doch immer wieder irrwitzig und faszinierend.
Also das mit der Diskriminierung von Wörtern finde ich einfach genial.
Auf sowas hätten meine Kids auch kommen können, wenn sie mir irgendeinen Schmarrn weismachen wollen, um daraus irgendeinen Vorteil zu ziehen.
Aber  dass ein erwachsener Mann (davon gehe ich mal nach http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=594 ... aus) sich nicht zu blöde vorkommt, so einen Schmarrn zu posten, ist mir einfach unbegreiflich. Soviel Dummheit, Sturheit und Ignoranz ist schon wieder bemerkenswert und entbehrt nicht eines gewissen Unterhaltungswertes.
Wir könnten ja Wetten abschließen, was Elfriederich als nächstes postet.
Einsatz ein halbes dutzend diskriminierter Wörter   

mfg
 Rahmat 

P.S. Deine Art zu zitieren gefällt mir auch sehr gut, kurz prägnant, aber enthält doch den gesamten Inhalt. 

P.P.S. Meinst Du Elfriederich weiß, was er für einen "Unterhaltungswert" hat und das ich mich köstlich über ihn amüsiere. :-? 

P.P.P.S. Bin gespannt, ob und wann Efriederich seine wahre Idendität (zumindest sein Geschlecht) aufdeckt.  

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (21 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Dummheit, Sturheit und Ignoranz ist schon wieder bemerkenswert und entbehrt nicht eines gewissen Unterhaltungswertes.


Das ist auch genau der Grund warum das nicht in die Tonne gewandert ist. Das und meine grundsätzliche Einstellung zur Meinungsfreiheit - in meinen Augen eines der höchsten Güter.


----------



## sascha (22 Juli 2002)

don't feed the troll  8) 

im übrigen hatte ich auch erst unlängst wieder so einen herrn, der mir per mail mitteilte, dass die ganze dialer-problematik nur auf herrn sommers abstammung zurückzuführen sei. nachdem der herr das ganze in etwas griffigere formulierungen packte, habe ich die mail gesichert und ihm dann freundlich erklärt, was das stgb unter volksverhetzung versteht. und wenn er das jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden hat, wird es ihm ein herr oder eine dame in schwarzer robe erklären - wir sind da ja nicht wählerisch  :holy:

cu,

sascha


----------

